# Please tell me this is a step in the right direction...



## lisa3girls (Apr 6, 2011)

As some may know, we have a 16 yo dd who is special needs-- she had non verbal learning disorder (similar to Aspergers but higher functioning, less autistic like but many of the same social issues etc). She has been OVER THE TOP hard to raise, and hubby and I are always at odds at how to handle her. Not only that, she creates such tension in the house for so many reasons and this is taking a huge toll on our marriage. 

So we got her into counseling...she is always angry, basically as the world but at dh and I for what are really quite reasonable expectations. In turn we are almost always angry at her...and then each other..not good. 

I went with her yesterday to her counselor (she is also a marriage and family counselor) and really it was clear that I am always in the middle of dd and hubby trying to smooth things over, solve the problems etc. Counselor wants to meet with hubby and I alone next week (withour dd) to discuss what we see as the issues, etc. Hubby wasn't thrilled, but agreed to go.

This is a good first step right??? The session with my dd was incredibly frustrating...she simply refuses to see her part in any of the issues even with the prodding of her counselor... ugh I am exhausted.


----------

